# 486 acres in Gwinnett, need members



## Double Drop (Aug 22, 2017)

486 acres located right off 316 in gwinnett close to the barrow county line. This is a trophy club. There are 11 total spots and we have 3 openings. Dues are 769.80. Please message me for any details you need.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 22, 2017)

Should fill quickly


----------



## hold em hook (Aug 22, 2017)

What are your trophy club rules?  How long have you had the club?


----------



## BarrowMan (Aug 22, 2017)

Very Interested. Our land was purchased by the county, so we all lost our land, and have not found anything yet.
Call me at 678-227-1717 or email me GaBluesMan@gmail.com
Would love to talk and view property whenever you are able. I can clear my schedule.
Thanks in advance.

PM also sent.


----------



## Kujo (Aug 23, 2017)

Message sent.


----------



## Cacciatore (Aug 23, 2017)

PM Sent


----------



## donblfihu (Aug 23, 2017)

*Lease*

Pm sent 8/22 11pm yesterday


----------



## Double Drop (Aug 23, 2017)

I will contact everyone when I can. I have been flooded with PM's haha


----------



## dickey1 (Aug 23, 2017)

*lease*



Double Drop said:


> 486 acres located right off 316 in gwinnett close to the barrow county line. This is a trophy club. There are 11 total spots and we have 3 openings. Dues are 769.80. Please message me for any details you need.



This is Scott Dickey Finance Manager at Akins Ford I gave give you cash today. My cell is 770-868-6509 and direct line at dealership is 770-868-5259 Thanks Scott


----------



## dickey1 (Aug 23, 2017)

dickey1 said:


> This is Scott Dickey Finance Manager at Akins Ford I gave give you cash today. My cell is 770-868-6509 and direct line at dealership is 770-868-5259 Thanks Scott



I also live in Barrow Co so I am local.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 23, 2017)

ll take the cash if he wont.


----------



## Jgmurry (Aug 23, 2017)

*Interested in membership*

Please let me know if you still have openings. I would like it  to find out more. 706-429-8049.


----------



## Double Drop (Aug 24, 2017)

Sorry guys I'm waiting to hear back from some people. I'm slowly getting through these pms.


----------



## Cacciatore (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Double Drop (Aug 25, 2017)

The spots are filled. Thank you guys for all of the replies.


----------

